# Iberital mc42 modification



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Over time I have found that ground coffee builds up above the dispensing arms between the burr carrier and the top burr which protudes beyond the carrier.To overcome this I made a plastic washer 5mm thick and stuck it to the top burr carrier with two spots of S/glue.

To make this I used two holesaws and some filing and sanding.After completing the outside/large cut I mounted it on a bolt in the drill chuck to sand it down to clear the thread on the burr carrier, then bored out the center hole.

View attachment 2673
View attachment 2674


The other photos show how to hold the lower burr with spanners to remove it for cleaning/replacement.The spanners are 19mm and 10mm. NB the 10mm nut is a L/HAND thread.If you are concerned you can put a couple of turns of tape around the burr first.

View attachment 2675
View attachment 2676
View attachment 2677
View attachment 2678
View attachment 2679


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I was just wondering if you would maybe be willing to make a few more of them as we have quite a few mc2 owners on the forums who might as I am be interested in such a mod, and like myself due to problems with my hands or just being clueless with power tools be unable to make their own.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Sorry no, I made this with a scrap of plastic in my odds and sods. It would not be practical to buy a sheet of this stuff (possibly 8' X 4' ).


----------

